# Hello from Colorado! ^^



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello! I'm relatively new in the world of mouse breeding, but I hope to *eventually* breed a couple female mice. Any help I could get would be greatly appreciated!
Right now, I have an 8 month old broken marked light mock chocolate (I believe) and what I believe to be a satin Black Dutch. They're both from the pet store, and I love them very much.

I realize it's not best to start breeding pet store animals, since they don't have health history, but I have little choice as there are little to no mouse breeders in my area.

My black dutch mouse (Kiku), is extremely skittish. Any idea on how I may get her to have trust in me?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

We're so glad to have you here!

Socializing new mice can be difficult, but some of us have had success with carrying the mouse's cage into the living room, and leaving our arm in the cage while we watch television or do something else, paying just enough attention to know that the mouse isn't about to escape. As they get used to your presence and smells, they'll be more tolerant of you. With time, treats, and positive attention, they may come to like you. It can be a lot easier socializing younger mice, though they all go through a flea stage, when they seem positively wild.

And don't be too worried about getting started with pet shop mice. It means you won't know what you're dealing with until you get there, but you do have a huge opportunity to improve upon your starting stock. With good husbandry, significant strides can be made in the first few generations. After that, you're more likely to have trouble, as inbreeding stock of unknown background can bring to light the bad genes. Through doing so, however, you can often eventually eradicate them.


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you so much! I'll be sure to do that.  The problem with my mouse Kiku is that she's always been very jumpy (even though she is positively not in the flea stage). I think your suggestion of leaving my hand in the cage for a while is a great start.

As for breeding, needless to say, I don't think I'll be able to start as soon as I want to. Considering that I'm young (almost 17), my parents may have an issue with it. I also want to wait until I have enough money to ensure that each mouse will get the absolute best care possible, and educate myself more thoroughly on mouse genetics. I'm glad, however, that starting with pet shop mice isn't entirely as bad as I've heard it is.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the site!! I would love to see some pictures of your mice, they sound beautiful!


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

Here are some pictures!  Please correct me if I was wrong in identifying their type.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Both are piebald, but the color looks right to me!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

So very very cute!! And I would agree,t he colours look spot on!!


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

I discovered that my little Kiku is ALMOST Dutch, but not quite. Oh well. She's still extremely pretty, and I believe she is satin as she is shinier than any other mouse I've had.


----------

